# Brands for internal Blue-ray drive?

## The Doctor

Basically, the time has come when it would be advantageous to have one. As I understand it, there is still some problems with certain brands and Linux support.

Can anyone recommend a good drive or brand? I am trying to do this with a rather tight budget, so the cheaper the better. Thanks.

----------

## peterpp

I am having the same trouble and I haven't find  an answer.

----------

## The Doctor

There seem to be a few LG players on amazon, however I am very hesitant since I don't know much about the company or its Linux support. Actually, LG seems to be the only company selling internal Blue-ray drives on amazon...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

The Doctor,

I have a LG Blu-Ray drive.  I don't use it much for blu-ray media though.  I've burned one or two 25G disks and watched a few Blu-Ray videos but thats about all.

Its a year or so old, so I doubt its available any more.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

I have two ASUS     BW-14D1XT and have read and burnt a lot with them, with good results. I am quite pleased.

----------

## The Doctor

That you both for the input. This makes me feel a bit better investing in a new drive.

The ASUS looks good, although my main concern with LG is that their customer support seems like the worst possible.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

I should add that while I burn all of my data bluray's (backup purposes) on gentoo, I burn discs that I want to play on a bluray video player on my windows xp vmware virtual machine

using the software that came with them.

The reason is: It is widely claimed that bluray video players require that discs be burned using >udf-v-2.5 and that linux does not support this version of udf.

I have not tested this to see if burning on gentoo would work just as well.

Does anyone have any kbowledge of >udf-2 on gentoo or if it really is necessay for bluray video discs?Last edited by nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap on Tue Aug 20, 2013 12:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frostschutz

Are you looking for something that just reads Bluray, or writes them as well? I'm quite happy with a Samsung SH-B123L, but it only reads BD (writes DVDs but not BD). It's quite silent and handles scratched discs well. There are no compatibility problems apart from the usual DRM puke.

----------

